# Leaking flagstone on porch?



## Tibz35 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi everyone,

We had flagstone installed on our porch last year and I'm noticing now that a) some of the pieces are falling off (Doesn't look like the mortar is holding) and b) my cold cellar which is right below my porch is having quite a bit of water come leaking into it.

I haven't sealed it yet, but is it normal for this to happen? Is the water leaking through the sand mortar? Will the sealing of it stop this?

Much thanks
Tim


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Posting some pictures would be a good start.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Sealing flag stone will not stop water from passing through---Pictures--or a better description is needed---Mike----


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

just another instance where posting your LOCATION ( as asked by the forum registration ) would be a boon to responders,,, nevertheless, mortar is NOT generally not waterproof but neither is conc,,, any waterproofing shouldda been done PRIOR to installing the flag :yes:


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

It all starts with proper installation of the base course,if it is not installed right you can rest assured trouble will follow.


----------



## Tibz35 (Nov 9, 2012)

Sorry everyone, I am new here and not sure why I didn't put my location. Just updated...

Here is a picture. Can't quite make it out, but basically these were reputable guys that we hired since they were already in our area. They did our porch in flagstone and it looks like there are sections that have little openings, but what I don't understand is that it never leaked before with our regular concrete porch....This flagstone was just installed on top of the existing porch...Just wondering if I should caulk it...


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Stand back and take an overall shot of the porch.

If the old concrete porch is the ceiling of the room below---the work might have disturbed some waterproofing below the stone.

It is also possible that the new height of the stone is allowing water to get under the door sill-----tell us more about the room under the porch,please.


----------



## Tibz35 (Nov 9, 2012)

Here are a couple more pictures. They told me to wait a year and then seal it. They are also coming back because a few of the stones have fallen off (Not too impressed with their work to be honest)...I'm new to stone work, so I'm not sure how it should look. Something tells me the mortar or grout shouldn't look like how it does...


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

As long as they are coming back,tell them about the water problem,and ask them to fix what ever is wrong,as it did not leak before they installed the flag stone.


----------

